# What to bring from the US, neighbourhoods to live in



## ramvenka (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm moving to KL in the next month or so and need some advice on what I should bring from the US. I'm pretty sure most of things are available in abundance in KL. But just want to hear from past experiences about the stuff you wish you had brought. :ranger:

I'm also looking for neighborhoods to live in.. My work is at City Centre and I want to stay within a 15-20min commute from work and looking for 1bed + 1bath(Preferably fully furnished.. but ok with partially furnished as well). 
Budget: approx Rm 2000-3000 
The following are the neighborhoods that I've heard and read is good to stay, tons of food vendors with malls etc.. I'm not sure if these areas are within my budget?? or should be looking at other places??

Ampang
Bangsar
Bangsar South
City Centre
KL Sentral
KLCC
Mont Kiara

Thanks for all your help!! This forum has been great in answering most of the questions I had before typing this.


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

rm2000 sounds barely live-able in city center, you wont be able to find a studio below rm1500, average should be also above rm2000,


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What to bring?

Depends on your height - and weight- 
clothes: Asian sizes are average- tough to find bigger than xl or xxl sizes.
bed and mattress- over 5'8" expect no California queen/king available. 
food: favorite snacks might be a hit and miss

what else might you miss?


----------

